# Who Is Watching Your Child?



## vraiblonde

Do you know that it is against the Md. state law to do child care without a license?  License providers have background checks, finger printing, CPR, First Aid, SIDS class, many hours of childhood classes, water checks, fire inspections and many more things to ensure your child's safety.  Please BE SURE THAT THERE IS A LICENSE NUMBER LISTED ANYTIME YOU ARE LOOKING FOR CARE.   If not, you are leaving your child in an unlicensed home.  Looking for that license number is for your child's safety and it's also the law in the state of Maryland.

The Calvert County Family Day Care Association of Calvert County will help you find care in one of their many registered homes.  This is a FREE service.  Visit their web site at Welcome to the Calvert County Family Daycare Association (Parents page).


----------



## Larry Gude

Not to be a smart ass, ok, to partially be a smart ass, I wonder if this includes ones own home with ones own kids? 

I mean, in this day and age, would anyone put it past the government to try and make you register even for your own kids?


----------



## otter

Larry Gude said:


> Not to be a smart ass, ok, to partially be a smart ass, I wonder if this includes ones own home with ones own kids?
> 
> I mean, in this day and age, would anyone put it past the government to try and make you register even for your own kids?



 waiting for the bush connection..


----------



## Larry Gude

otter said:


> waiting for the bush connection..



Long wait. I have always tried to take great pains to list the things I think he is directly responsible for and not become absurd about it with ancilarry associations; oil prices, the wars, entitlement expansion, the hosuing collapse, TARP, bad breathe, greasy hair and...wait...let me think about this...


----------



## Peepaw95

vraiblonde said:


> Do you know that it is against the Md. state law to do child care without a license?  License providers have background checks, finger printing, CPR, First Aid, SIDS class, many hours of childhood classes, water checks, fire inspections and many more things to ensure your child's safety.  Please BE SURE THAT THERE IS A LICENSE NUMBER LISTED ANYTIME YOU ARE LOOKING FOR CARE.   If not, you are leaving your child in an unlicensed home.  Looking for that license number is for your child's safety and it's also the law in the state of Maryland.
> 
> The Calvert County Family Day Care Association of Calvert County will help you find care in one of their many registered homes.  This is a FREE service.  Visit their web site at Welcome to the Calvert County Family Daycare Association (Parents page).



It used to be that a parent could choose WHOMEVER he/she wanted to to watch the kids. Now the government controls that also. Why can't we all just be responsable for ourselves and our kids and the government stay out of it?


----------



## BadGirl

Peepaw95 said:


> It used to be that a parent could choose WHOMEVER he/she wanted to to watch the kids. Now the government controls that also. Why can't we all just be responsable for ourselves and our kids and the government stay out of it?


I, for one, appreciate that my daycare provider has oversight on how their operation is run, who they employ, and the safety precautions that they follow.

I'm glad that my kid goes to an accredited daycare, where that the staff is monitored, their records scrutinized, and their facility is inspected.  :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> I, for one, appreciate that my daycare provider has oversight on how their operation is run, who they employ, and the safety precautions that they follow.
> 
> I'm glad that my kid goes to an accredited daycare, where that the staff is monitored, their records scrutinized, and their facility is inspected.  :shrug:



Exactly.  Parents can still have their friend's cousin's whoever watch their child - it's unlikely the state will ever catch you - but don't come crying when something happens because this person wasn't a qualified child care provider and there was no background check or safety monitoring.


----------



## bcp

I would rather go with an un-licensed someone I know than a licensed someone I dont know.

F the state and their regulations.


----------



## awpitt

Peepaw95 said:


> It used to be that a parent could choose WHOMEVER he/she wanted to to watch the kids. Now the government controls that also. Why can't we all just be responsable for ourselves and our kids and the government stay out of it?


 
These regulation came about in response to the number of occasions where kids were dying while in daycare because of stupid mistakes.   When someone opens a daycare, they're opening a business and like most businesses that deal with the public, there are regaulation in place to protect the public.   That goes double when it comes to kids.   My wife used to run an in home daycare. We went through all of those inspections and had very little difficulty getting certified because most of the regs are just good common sense, things that should be done anyway.


----------



## craberta

I remember when we lived in Florida, the licsenced daycare was punishing babies and toddlers by making them eat hot sauce.!


----------



## I_LUV_KIDS

I believe it is the parents responsibility and privilage to decide where to send them. I mean you are allowed to homeschool your kids with only vague state monitering. That is just as big a fish in the pond concerning the welfare of children, and with some public school education its painfully obvious that the state dosnt always do the best thing. Some parents need more monitering than care providers do so it just dosnt seem to be somthing the state should try to control. I know a TON of kids who grew up in an unlicensed second family/home daycare situation and are perfectly fine. Dont forget that even 'nice' facilities like Starmakers have there share of bad stories so its not safe to assume that just because they are state approved they are good. One last thing, people could try adjusting there life to one income and have one parent stay at home!  There!!! no more daycare worries! You know your kids r safe and mom or dad are actually raising them, win/win situation     BTW I do know that isnt a viable option for everyone


----------



## AmyB

Larry Gude said:


> Not to be a smart ass, ok, to partially be a smart ass, I wonder if this includes ones own home with ones own kids?
> 
> I mean, in this day and age, would anyone put it past the government to try and make you register even for your own kids?





PLEASE - let us not put any ideas into their heads...


----------



## EmptyTimCup

bcp said:


> I would rather go with an un-licensed someone I know than a licensed someone I dont know.
> 
> F the state and their regulations.



:this:

My wife swaps off alt Fridays with another child mother ........ at my daughters school 

so once a month with the kiddies have a half day Friday my wife is kid free to get errands done without having to drag the 6 yr old around 

and for the record any parent volunteering at the school [you have to put in X number of hours each yr or pay a higher tuition] has to be finger printed and go though the SPO Background process


----------



## EmptyTimCup

craberta said:


> I remember when we lived in Florida, the licsenced daycare was punishing babies and toddlers by making them eat hot sauce.!





I don't know about babies and toddlers, but mom did this to me in grade school when I got caught lying 



is it any wonder I love spicy food today


----------



## EmptyTimCup

I_LUV_KIDS said:


> One last thing, people could try adjusting there life to one income and *have one parent stay at home!*  There!!! no more daycare worries! You know your kids r safe and mom or dad are actually raising them, win/win situation     BTW I do know that isnt a viable option for everyone





my wife and I live with my mother for this reason, my wife is a Stay At Home Mom ...... and now puts in many hours vol. at the school [wish it could become a paid job]


----------



## Misfit

otter said:


> waiting for the bush connection..



You must be married.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I started kindergarden in 1979,  my parents wouldn't let me walk to gradeschool which was about 2 miles down the road in a little town,  but they was afraid of what I might get into (and cost them money) in that time not that someone would get me.


----------



## Roman

PeoplesElbow said:


> I started kindergarden in 1979,  my parents wouldn't let me walk to gradeschool which was about 2 miles down the road in a little town,  but they was afraid of what I might get into (and cost them money) in that time not that someone would get me.


I am sure that your parents cared more about the abduction factor, than they did the "What I might get in to" aspect. There is no way that I would let a 6 year-old walk 2 miles on his/her own either. They're not old enough to do that. My kids were born in the 70's, and I worried all the time about them getting hurt, or abducted. I was a Stay-at-home Mom. I wasn't a helicopter parent, but wasn't far from it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Roman said:


> I am sure that your parents cared more about the abduction factor, than they did the "What I might get in to" aspect.



My mom wasn't.  Child abduction was/is extremely rare; "what I might get into", unfortunately, not so rare.


----------



## snake

BadGirl said:


> I, for one, appreciate that my daycare provider has oversight on how their operation is run, who they employ, and the safety precautions that they follow.
> 
> I'm glad that my kid goes to an accredited daycare, where that the staff is monitored, their records scrutinized, and their facility is inspected.  :shrug:



You mean you enjoy the false pretense that government oversight means something is inherently better? That's why so many daycare facilities have drug issues that go on for years uncaught. That's why the TSA failed 95% of all it's tests. That's why forced backup cameras in cars raising prices has not reduced people backing over children in the last 15 years. You keep sleeping at night assuming that more government makes you safer, when it actually doesn't.

We live in a world where kids cannot have a lemonade stand, and it's because of people like you who shrug it off as not a big deal.






Roman said:


> I am sure that your parents cared more about the abduction factor, than they did the "What I might get in to" aspect. There is no way that I would let a 6 year-old walk 2 miles on his/her own either. They're not old enough to do that. My kids were born in the 70's, and I worried all the time about them getting hurt, or abducted. I was a Stay-at-home Mom. I wasn't a helicopter parent, but wasn't far from it.



You do realize that child abductions like that are at all-time lows in the last 15 years? You also realize violence against children and violence in general is also down? Your child is statistically safer walking 2 miles to school at 8 years old alone than they are playing at the neighbors house or another family member (statistically highest likelihood of abducting or harming your child).


----------



## RoseRed

snake said:


> You mean you enjoy the false pretense that government oversight means something is inherently better? That's why so many daycare facilities have drug issues that go on for years uncaught. That's why the TSA failed 95% of all it's tests. That's why forced backup cameras in cars raising prices has not reduced people backing over children in the last 15 years. You keep sleeping at night assuming that more government makes you safer, when it actually doesn't.
> 
> We live in a world where kids cannot have a lemonade stand, and it's because of people like you who shrug it off as not a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that child abductions like that are at all-time lows in the last 15 years? You also realize violence against children and violence in general is also down? Your child is statistically safer walking 2 miles to school at 8 years old alone than they are playing at the neighbors house or another family member (statistically highest likelihood of abducting or harming your child).



Why are you bumping a 5 y/o thread?


----------



## pelers

RoseRed said:


> Why are you bumping a 5 y/o thread?



Well, it IS stickied :shrug:


----------



## snake

Topic is still relevant


----------



## acommondisaster

It's for tax collection.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> License providers have background checks, finger printing, CPR, First Aid, SIDS class, many hours of childhood classes, water checks, fire inspections and many more things to ensure your child's safety.



I am going to be a smart ass, sounds like a whole bunch of nanny state bull crap .... 



Larry Gude said:


> I mean, in this day and age, would anyone put it past the government to try and make you register even for your own kids?



well there is that  ....


----------



## Hank

EmptyTimCup said:


> my wife and I live with my mother for this reason, my wife is a Stay At Home Mom ...... and now puts in many hours vol. at the school [wish it could become a paid job]


----------



## GURPS

Hank said:


>




do you make sacrifices for your children so they get a good education, come home to a loving family huh ?
do you even have children, a boy friend ... 
go ahead Black Francis laugh it up, at the end of the day, I am ok with my life choices, and you can sod off


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> do you make sacrifices for your children so they get a good education, come home to a loving family huh ?
> do you even have children, a boy friend ...
> go ahead Black Francis laugh it up, at the end of the day, I am ok with my life choices, and you can sod off



You mad, Bro? Did I say anything about your parenting? I was laughing because your go-to "insult" is about living in Mommy's basement, yet you actually live in Mommy's basement! Damn, you are sensitive....You know I love you!


----------

